# Hello from DC



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

Hello, Just joined yesterday.

My wife (we've been together for a few years) is Filipino and lately watching the rising crime and just life in America in general seeming to descend into chaos I've started thinking, _"why not just pack up and go to the Philippines?"_

She's from Manilla. At first I thought BGC because it seems western and nice, but after watching more and more videos on YouTube I've started looking at Cebu and other places too that seem nice and not as expensive. I work in tech and work online so technically I figure as long as I have a good internet connection I should be able to work anywhere in the world.

Starting to research stuff like Visas and how all that works. Taxes when you live in another Country (America still wants their cut apparently), banking, how you access your money when you're in another Country. The whole thing. And to my wifes satisfaction I've started studying Tagalog a bit more seriously. I've picked up a bunch of words and expressions living with her but I never really tried to learn it until lately.

Anyway this forum seems cool. I looked around at a few other forums and on Reddit but I like the layout of this place and hope to learn more.

I'm pretty excited about the idea of living in the PI for a couple years and then deciding whether I want to make it my permanent home. I love America but I really don't recognize it anymore. And the levels of violence, anger and hatred I see everyday is just depressing.

Filipinos, at least judging by my wife and her family, and the people I see in dozens of YouTube videos, just seem like happier people to be around. Being around miserable angry whining people all the time is just exhausting. I'd rather live somewhere that doesn't have the emotional climate that the US seems to have now.

Nice forum, I'm glad I found this place and hope to learn more.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Welcome.
Concerning many costs (as e g real estates and basic salaries, provinces cost half of Manila and Metro Cebu City in the middle between.

If you chose Cebu or other Visaya place, I believe better learn the local language there =Bisaya. 

NOTE! You will need *work permit* UNDEPENDING of who you work for, its decided by in which country you work, but I suppouse no problem to get approval by you add the employment to the Philippines by yourself (but can take time so apply early). And TAXED in Phils when working in Phils. (IF no exception by deals between the countries to avoid geting taxed in two countries at same income. Some such are tax in one country is adjusted for when taxed in the other country.) As far as I know only USA tax their citizens elsewhere.
Phils have even made a special law concerning incomes through internet from abroad. They even discussed a crazy law taxing ALL money TRANSFERS from abroad to stop tax frauds by Filipinos with incomes from abroad through internet, but I believe politicians came to their sences  and skiped it, because if they would have made that law as it wass presented, a lot of retired foreigners would leave...

Perhaps worth checking if starting own business can be good for you and get pay at invoices. Such can add some tax benifits, but need the alternatives need to be compared individual for each person to know whats best for each person's situation with pros and cons. 
You can own WHOLE such business by yourself as foreigner too as long as minimum 60 % of the revenue is from abroad =Being an "export business".


----------



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

If I'm not working for a Filipino business and I make all my money in the US I still need a work Visa?

yeah I guess I need to look more into this.

I have to admit it's all a bit confusing but I'm (slowly) learning more about it.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KKaiju said:


> If I'm not working for a Filipino business and I make all my money in the US I still need a work Visa?


 Yes you need BOTH
/a VISA type which allow you to work
/and work permit.
There is chance to get temporary work permits though during the handling to get "permanent" one.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Hello Kaju
I live 20 miles to the north of you

I also feel the USA is being destroyed from within.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome. You will find a very helpful and knowledgeable crowd here. Some members have lived in the Ph a long long time and know all the ins & outs. 

Im still a rookie, only done a few trips but laying the groundwork for eventually moving there also.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I hear you about the US. My wife is Filipino. We are still here but lately things are just too hard to deal with. I won't hardly go to the malls or shopping anymore. The only safe option is staying home but that gets old.

I am looking for a place in Guam. I am on a couple waitlists for an apartment. We will end up getting a place in the Philippines soon as well.

There is alot of reading you have ahead of you. Being in IT you won't have trouble learning what you need to. Much better than reddit.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

If you are married to a Filipina, and she is still a Filipino Citizen, I would recommend you apply for a 13A visa, which will give you permanent residency, and permit you to work. (I have one).
Enquire at your nearest Philippines embassy...and have a look at their (BI) website. Bureau of Immigration Philippines

Welcome to the forum, also.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You do mention requiring a good internet connection. Could be a problem to you as internet is somewhat iffy in most of the Philippines. Has improved to some extent from the past but may or may not be as reliable nor as speedy as you may need. You will have to do your own research to see if you may be satisfied with that aspect of living here.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> You do mention requiring a good internet connection. Could be a problem to you as internet is somewhat iffy in most of the Philippines. Has improved to some extent from the past but may or may not be as reliable nor as speedy as you may need. You will have to do your own research to see if you may be satisfied with that aspect of living here.
> 
> Fred


Newly installed internet tends to be quite fast and reliable but degrades with time. Rarely will you see anything like the data rate you are paying for.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I'm with PLDT Home Fiber, on the 50 meg (p1899 per month) plan.

My speeds are usually around 200megs, up and down...and extremely reliably so (for the past 3 years anyway).  
.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting opinions offered. While I had dumb for several years (wireless) went to globe (PLDT) and much better although at 4 to 5 am seems to slow down for some reason interesting, just checked and only 25 down and 5 up, normally 40 to 50 down and 10 to 15 up.
Too many users and no upgrades in the system to compensate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KKaiju said:


> If I'm not working for a Filipino business and I make all my money in the US I still need a work Visa?
> 
> yeah I guess I need to look more into this.
> 
> I have to admit it's all a bit confusing but I'm (slowly) learning more about it.


It's been a while but you apply for a work visa that makes you a private contractor or something like that. I was offered a banking job with an Australian lending agency as a Quality Assurance type position in GBC and that's what I was told.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> I'm with PLDT Home Fiber, on the 50 meg (p1899 per month) plan.
> 
> My speeds are usually around 200megs, up and down...and extremely reliably so (for the past 3 years anyway).
> .


The 5G phones give a much higher speed I've noticed, my son's 5G gives similar speeds.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

As to whether a work permit is required it seems that it depends on the work. For a period of time I was living in the Philippines while being assigned to S.Korea but employed by a US company with pay deposited in US and TCI banks. For months at a time I worked from home in Philippines via internet. Taxes were deducted by US company for US IRS. I asked an attorney in Quezon City who specializes in tax matters if I needed a work permit as I had no financial connection with the Philippines only a physical presence. His response? Are you kidding me? My non-attorney response is "Why are you even asking this question? No one here knows whether you are conducting business matters on line or playing Angry Birds. My attorney response is that to get a definitive answer from all the agencies involved would cost you millions of pesos and at least a decade of your life. As long as you are not being paid in the Philippines it is unlikely to be an issue. The only issue is when you transfer foreign funds to the Philippines. That is supposed to be reported to BIR.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An interesting synopses QE. Maybe I am out of date but 11 and 12 years ago I worked for a US based company in PH. and they paid US dollars into my Aussie bank account and no taxes to the Philippines, tax treaties etc. simply declared in Australia and taxed accordingly. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Quezon Expat said:


> As to whether a work permit is required it seems that it *depends on the work.* For a period of time I was living in the Philippines while being assigned to S.Korea but employed by a US company with pay deposited in US and TCI banks. For months at a time I worked from home in Philippines via internet. Taxes were deducted by US company for US IRS. I asked an attorney in Quezon City who specializes in tax matters if I needed a work permit as I had no financial connection with the Philippines only a physical presence. His response? Are you kidding me? My non-attorney response is "Why are you even asking this question? No one here knows whether you are conducting business matters on line or playing Angry Birds. My attorney response is that to get a definitive answer from all the agencies involved would cost you millions of pesos and at least a decade of your life. As long as you are not being paid in the Philippines it is unlikely to be an issue. The only issue is when you transfer foreign funds to the Philippines. That is supposed to be reported to BIR.


 Wrong. Not depending of work. Work permit is ALLWAYS needed in Phils when working in Phils (except IF there is an exception in any law by being included in something else, not counting people living in other countries just coming for business meeting.) 
Many jobs are restricted to only Filipinos so foreigners cant get work permit for such jobs and concerning a bunch of job types it depend of if there is a shortage or not of Filipinos, who can do such job. A plus factor for geting work permit for foreigner can be if its he who BRING that work to Phils, but he arent allowed to do any of the restricted jobs anyway, BUT a foreigner can be allowed to be group leader of Filipinos doing restricted jobs 

Remember many lawyers in Phils are incompetent/scammers e g offering "solutions" with Dummies to try to get around "The Anti-Dummy law" is rather common!!! 🤣
(Not a lawyer, but some related by its about tax laws. So I wouldnt need to bother about the many deadlines and other smaller tax law things, we hired (side income) an acountant employed by LGU to do their acounting, who realy screwed up big for us, we even got punnisment fee from BIR before we havent realy started.... Then we gave the work to an acounting business - who asked ME how to do acounting 🤣 (Some was done wrong, but biger part was done correct though, so I suppouse we will continue trying that one. At least they asked  which most Filipinos dont do when they dont know, but they asked afterwards when some errors were done allready.)

Its an OTHER question if get CAUGHT or not  if not having work permit. But why take the risk?


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> The 5G phones give a much higher speed I've noticed, my son's 5G gives similar speeds.


Haven't tested out the speed on my 5G phone yet... must do.  

(Those figures are for my ethernet cable connected laptop... which is what I use for the internet, the majority of the time).


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Wrong. Not depending of work. Work permit is ALLWAYS needed in Phils when working in Phils (except IF there is an exception in any law by being included in something else, not counting people living in other countries just coming for business meeting.)


I guess one needs to define "work". I was "working" by way of internet, answering questions, supplying drawings etc. I have done that from hotels and residences all over the world. I certainly didn't have a work permit from all these different countries. Many business people do this every day all over the world as do government officials and consultants. The attorney simply told me in a rather convoluted way that I was corresponding via internet from the Philippines not "working" here.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Quezon Expat said:


> I guess one needs to define "work". I was "working" by way of internet, answering questions, supplying drawings etc. I have done that from hotels and residences all over the world. I certainly didn't have a work permit from all these different countries. Many business people do this every day all over the world as do government officials and consultants. The attorney simply told me in a rather convoluted way that I was corresponding via internet from the Philippines not "working" here.


 Very clear thats working 

Some possible discussable though is perhaps IF it can be an exception by being a businessman MOVING AROUND between countries similar to them, who just do business meetings in Phils. Even if so, if I have understood it correct, the OP CANT use such anyway.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Can I Work Remotely in the Philippines? - Support Adventure


Social: Many people dream of living in the Philippines while making a living remotely. In fact, thousands of digital nomads come every year to this tropical paradise to do exactly this! Since the local job Read more…



www.supportadventure.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

People who know you or you have a squabble with like a girlfriend or jealous neighbor and it's brought out that if you make money working online while living here on a tourist visa you'll be fined, deported, and blacklisted.

Other than that, it appears many can and do work here on a tourist visa and get by fine.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The Philippines is clamping down on internet workers such as vloggers etc.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Can I Work Remotely in the Philippines? - Support Adventure
> 
> 
> Social: Many people dream of living in the Philippines while making a living remotely. In fact, thousands of digital nomads come every year to this tropical paradise to do exactly this! Since the local job Read more…
> ...


 That article talk some against itself, saying work permit isnt need, but say need Alien Employment Permit, so DO need a work permit to be allowed to work... 



> To get a work permit in the Philippines, you will need to have formal employment within the country. Companies that employ foreigners provide them with a petition or sponsor them.


 What?! It seem they claim its like that for all jobs, while I claim its only for jobs which need licence, which demand domestic education. 
E g foreigners with English as first language, BUT NOT teacher education anywhere, HAVE been employed in Phils both by schools and call centers... 



> Who doesn’t need an employment permit in the Philippines:
> 
> Corporate officers – e.g. a president, secretary or treasurer



 WHAT?! Foreigners arent even allowed to have these positions in Corporations in the Philippines, except if its an "export business". I dont know if there is any more exception, but the basic law say its NOT allowed. 



> Who doesn’t need an employment permit in the Philippines:
> 
> Consultants with no employers in the Philippines



 Well. PERHAPS if its temporary SHORT similar to come to Phils for business meetings or board meetings*, BUT I believe thats WRONG otherwice, because otherwice it would be to easy to get around the law.. And in next section they say consultants DO need permit if not shorter than 3 months. Called Special Working Permit (SWP) but still a work permit...



> Investor visa





> A foreigner may only get the Treaty Trader/Investor visa or 9 (d) visa if they are a national of the US, Germany or Japan.


 Well. Others can get SIRV, with more byrocrasy. 



> Consequently, you can stay as a tourist. Ultimately, you don’t need a work permit either, If neither the company, the currency of compensation, nor work resources are located in the Philippines.


 Well. That DONT suiit to what several other sourses said back when i researched it. As far as i know it HAVENT become any easier since. In OPPOSITE there have been HARDER restrictions since then e g a special law concerning incomes through internet.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I found that article on the internet.

I do not know if it is correct advice.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> That article talk some against itself, saying work permit isnt need, but say need Alien Employment Permit, so DO need a work permit to be allowed to work...
> 
> What?! It seem they claim its like that for all jobs, while I claim its only for jobs which need licence, which demand domestic education.
> E g foreigners with English as first language, BUT NOT teacher education anywhere, HAVE been employed in Phils both by schools and call centers...
> ...


Yes there are as many conflicting answers as there are questions which is why the the attorney I talked to said the actual answers could take years to get a ruling on. Among his last words to me were,"Don't worry about it, you are not taking a job from a Filipino you are only relaxing here while answering correspondence. If anyone complains give them my contact information. As long as you stay out of political matters no one cares about what you are doing now." The attorney and his account wife previously handled financial affairs for some well known people before they decided to open a few hotels and leave the rat race. I trust his advice. 
It's best not to over complicate things here, especially if you are a foreigner. Live simply, maintain a low profile and life can be good.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Quezon Expat said:


> It's best not to over complicate things here, especially if you are a foreigner. Live simply, maintain a low profile and life can be good.


Fully agree. Best to fly under the radar if possible.

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Quezon Expat said:


> Yes there are as many conflicting answers as there are questions which is why the the attorney I talked to said the actual answers could take years to get a ruling on. Among his last words to me were,"Don't worry about it, you are not taking a job from a Filipino you are only relaxing here while answering correspondence. If anyone complains give them my contact information. As long as you stay out of political matters no one cares about what you are doing now." .


 Well. Dont count at that. Politicians have bothered enough stoping illegal working online to make a special law and have discussed a second law.
It can become much MORE complicated if just relaxing...  
So I recomend get documents in order to not take *unnecesary risks* geting BIG problems.. Remember foreigners now and then get hit HARDER than Filipinos...


----------



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

that seems strange to me in the sense that if "Foreigners" are coming into the country, living quietly and laying low, while at the same time bringing lots of money into the local economy and taking nothing away from it,... why would anyone want to mess with that?

Doesn't make much sense to me, but... sometimes life doesn't make sense.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KKaiju said:


> that seems strange to me in the sense that if "Foreigners" are coming into the country, living quietly and laying low, while at the same time bringing lots of money into the local economy and taking nothing away from it,... why would anyone want to mess with that?
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to me, but... sometimes life doesn't make sense.


 The main rule is "All work done in the Philippines are taxed in the Philippines". Then there are some exceptions, some of them depend of deals between countries.

Thats common in main rule in our home countries too - except USA want to tax "everywhere"  - so it make sence because how to decide where to tax work incomes otherwice...?


----------



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

so from what I've read I can get a 13a visa (since I'm married to a Filipina) which is like permanent residence. So maybe I don't need the 'exit plane ticket' and some of the things I'm seeing people need.

Still need to a do a lot of reading and study. Looks like BGC and Makati are pretty decent places, and Cebu in the IT park section. Though Dumaguete looks interesting too. My daughter is interested in going with us and going to school/university there.

It would be such a big move for all of us but it sounds very interesting and seems like we would have a higher standard of living there than here in the US.

Plus a lot of the unrest/racial problems/social issues that have dominated our media for the past couple years would be pretty nice to leave behind.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KKaiju said:


> My daughter is interested in going with us and going to school/university there.


 I dont know about private schools level,
but its common public universities/colleges are bad e g an examed MASTER in Business economy COULDNT recount the most common loan in the Philippines to year interest!

But such problem can be solved by there are "western" educations, which can learned through internet.

Does she aim at any education, which demand examination to get licence to be allowed to work as e g doctors?
Otherwice can just SKIP bothering to get exam and get KNOWLEDGE by self studies (or through internet schooling). 
(I skiped Swedish college myself after one semester by I found them teaching to slow  and one course I did know allready a better method than they tought.)

Big part of Filipinos WITH university/college exams DONT get employment in Phils anyway, so they become OFWs. E g one with IT college exam work as nanny in an Arab country.

Salaries are very low in Phils anyway. Almost no one earn ok.. Some, who earn good, do it by own business, and no exam needed to get work in own family business... 
((Thats how I plan to solve it with own kids if I will get any. Thats one of the reasons I started business in Phils.))


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Many expats take their children back to their home countries for their education rather than submit them to the suboptimal education in the Philippines.


----------



## KKaiju (3 mo ago)

weird my wife has a degree from a PI University and she's one of the smartest people I've known. Meanwhile my kids going to public school here in the US come home with assignments on Racism and Gender Studies and don't seem to be getting an actual education in the basics like Arithmetic, Language, Science, History, etc.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KKaiju said:


> weird my wife has a degree from a PI University and she's one of the smartest people I've known. Meanwhile my kids going to public school here in the US come home with assignments on Racism and Gender Studies and don't seem to be getting an actual education in the basics like Arithmetic, Language, Science, History, etc.


 Phil common educations are GOOD at language (and perhaps at some very complicated assignments even for small kids which even growns have problem to understands so I dont know if thats good or bad) while they are crap at Geography and Math. E g its common they believe all outside Asia as e g Greece are states in USA  Most of high educated Manila Filipinos dont even know big part of Philippine geographics! Almost no Filipino can count percent, not even teachers!
Some Phil college/university education are an odd, a MIX of to low to be at such level, more as Swedish Junior Highschool, and "to high" even one of the best teachers in Sweden in Physics and Math had problem to solve some of what a Filipina got to do at FIRST year at college!
Concerning history of what I have seen they know last 100 years good/ok, but I know some of earlier Phil history better than them. 
A college educated engineer DIDNT know which of 0 and 100 degrees is cold or hot, and thought 50 C was middle when we talked about WEATHER...

Math and Geography are reasons I would home school such if I get kids, as well as college/university level Business economy but I suppouse not going to college/university at all if they aim at business/computers and own business. And I am alive and not senile  

Of course there are clever Filipinos too, but some of them inspite of school. E g two of the few Filipinos I have found, who can count a bit more complicted percent, are one squatter and an other not squatter but had to quit school at age 13 to assist family to survive. Both did just know 1/100 = 1 percent, the rest they figuered out by they are "street smart" logic thinkers


----------

